# djinn24's eBay lot



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is my ebay auction, it has a lot of Space Marines, from new to Rogue Trader. Also there is a 2500 point Space Marine army up for sale, and that is its points naked, NO add-ons not even WYSIWYG. Easily 3k at play points and 4k maxed out. Also I have some 3rd Ed DND modules up for sale as well. If you win and are from Heresy, just mention and I will do my best to save you some money.

Keep you eye on it, because I have about 7,000 points of Marines and various other models that will be making their way to the ebay block. If you see something you like and wanna make an offer and there are no Bids on it, I will pull it for you.

http://shop.ebay.com/djinn24/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I also have a lot of random Marines stuff laying around. If you post a list I can check to see. Mainly looking for cash but may consider Eldar trades as well.


----------

